# Random thoughts on DNP



## Lee11 (Jul 14, 2021)

I really like DNP. Nothing beats it for fat loss.

Try to make your cycle in cooler weather. I'm on right now and we're having a beautiful Indian Summer in my neck of the woods. 81 yesterday, so I'm sweating like a whore in church.All.Day.Long.

DNP dose is weight dependent. Use 200-250 for a few days to gage tolerance. Go to 500 if you're ok. Benadryl can be taken if you have a reaction (usually a rash), but I can't even imagine how tired that would make you.

Try to space your doses but I recommend NOT taking after 6p.m. or so, the night sweats will be worse than Tren. Seriously.

Some guys like to carb-deplete before embarking on a DNP cycle, others like to do so during cycle. I don't care, and I eat every type of food I can get my hands on, it helps me sweat greatly.

High carb foods will bring the heat, you'll feel it not long after you eat (1-2 hours).
You can plan on losing 1-2lbs. eod. For sure.
Another thing that will bring night sweats is eating right before bed. Especially carbs.
Drink water like there's no tomorrow. Another excellent beverage on DNP is V8.
Try to eat a lot of antioxidant foods, like fresh fruits and veggies. I really like blueberries, oranges, pineapple, etc.
Eat plenty of high fiber foods, like oatmeal. DNP usually softens your stools. Gives you gas too, hahaha.
Don't be afraid to use gear while on DNP. No valid reason not to.

No alcohol or rec drugs (Xanax, ecstasy, etc.) DNP will lay you low and you don't need other energy robbing compounds.
Make sure to keep up on your supps like protein shakes, multi-vitamin, etc. Green Tea is a good beverage also.
Any kind of antioxidant supp, food or drink is going to help.
You should shorten your w/o's, you're going to burn 150% of calories that you absorb all day anyway, so take it easy on cardio also. DNP makes some a bit dizzy, so take it easy. I'd keep cardio going, but only 20-30 minutes at a time.

DNP is evil in the way it blunts thirst, while at the same time doing the cruel trick of bloating your body with water WHILE dehydrating you from water in your organs. MAKE yourself drink. Always follow DNP exercise with antioxidants, carbs, and this is a good time to use your multivitamin.
DNP does NOT cause cancer, it's actually being synthesized as an anti-cancer agent. There are really no known disorders, diseases caused by DNP if you keep the doses in check. I don't advise anyone going over 1g/day. I won't go over 500mg's, myself.
You will lose weight up to 4 days or so after you stop your DNP run, so don't think you're done losing on the day you stop. DNP accumulates in your body.
That's about all I can think of for now, anyone else with DNP experience please share.


----------



## Trump (Jul 14, 2021)

i take xanax every night on dnp for sleep


----------



## Kraken (Jul 21, 2021)

Up to 1 gram per day! Holy crap!

My staples are PowerADE Zero and pineapple. I do low carb and drink all day. I prefer the sides at night, so that coworkers and others have less to notice.

You omitted a critically important fact: Unlike most substances, the half life of DNP is thought to be 36 hours. This causes the concentration in your body to increase day over day. People who take say 200mg / day and feel little effect after several days and suddenly decide to increase will get their asses kicked out of the blue. 

Also, you said that there are no sides if dosage is kept in check. Okay, what is "in check?" The two biggest sides are cataracts (reported mostly in women) and peripheral neuropathy (aka PN) which is serious, debahilating and may be permanent.  The problem with PN is that, by the time the symptoms show up, it's too late.  Fortunately it's not particularly common, or so it seems from reading anecdotal evidence.  

Because sources are completely unregulated, you should never assume that dosage x from source A will impact you the same as the same dosage from source B, and in fact even from the original source. In fact, when getting another supply even from the same source, it's best to approach it like it's the first time and use caution.   

Finally, in my humble opinion, it's best to have the DNP unmixed with anything else, so that you can weigh it and know exactly how much you're taking.

Go slow, be careful, and track absolutely everything including your daily body temp.

My 2 cents.


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 29, 2021)

Yeahhhhh, thought this read as really familiar... OP's post was partially copypasta'd and heavily borrowed from the dnpressource.wordpress.com blog.

Unless you're the original author of that site, kinda lame move, mate. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> i take xanax every night on dnp for sleep


<3


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> i take xanax every night on dnp for sleep


Does it make you feel both tired and wired at the same time?


----------



## Trump (Sep 1, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Does it make you feel both tired and wired at the same time?


No not wired still don’t sleep for some reason


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> No not wired still don’t sleep for some reason


What else do you remember about the experience?


----------



## Trump (Sep 1, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> What else do you remember about the experience?


I have 2 full logs on here in the dnp section all info in them


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> I have 2 full logs on here in the dnp section all info in them


Thanks, making my way through that section.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 1, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Does it make you feel both tired and wired at the same time?


It’ll def make you tired. You’re exerting 3x more effort doing the same thing you would normally do.  A lot of people will end up using a stimulant like caffeine to help. I end up sleeping more so and napping more. Get out of breath just having a conversation on the phone. Wired - no. The sleep issues can be bc your body is still over running from the Dnp so can keep you up, that and you’re constantly moving around in bed trying to find a cold spot you haven’t sweat on


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 1, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> It’ll def make you tired. You’re exerting 3x more effort doing the same thing you would normally do.  A lot of people will end up using a stimulant like caffeine to help. I end up sleeping more so and napping more. Get out of breath just having a conversation on the phone. Wired - no. The sleep issues can be bc your body is still over running from the Dnp so can keep you up, that and you’re constantly moving around in bed trying to find a cold spot you haven’t sweat on


First and foremost, the Mets had a good day yesterday.  ⚾.  Let's briefly pause and celebrate.  Out of breath during phone conversation?  A spot in bed that you haven't sweat on? 😓.  Anyone in your family know or suspected something was up when you ran the 🔥?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> First and foremost, the Mets had a good day yesterday.  ⚾.  Let's briefly pause and celebrate.  Out of breath during phone conversation?  A spot in bed that you haven't sweat on? 😓.  Anyone in your family know or suspected something was up when you ran the 🔥?


I think it's individual. The heat and sweating is mild for me.so far. Been at 400mg for 3 days, so maybe it will pick up.

Now I can tell you that the lethargy on this stuff is real. I feel like I need someone to slap my face to hype me up... even if they did, I'd be lethargic again in 2 minutes.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback @Send0 
Have you dabbled with this previously?
Lethargy is definitely something I wouldn't want either.  I've seen in another post someone take this and modafinil at the same time.  I wonder if that individual was alert because of that or if the risk of taking both substances was actually a very dangerous idea.
Your only on Day 3.  So why start with 400?  And as you said "so far".  My concern is sitting across my wife at dinner time with sweat dripping from my nose.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 1, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Lethargy is definitely something I wouldn't want either.  I've seen in another post someone take this and modafinil at the same time.  I wonder if that individual was alert because of that or if the risk of taking both substances was actually a very dangerous idea.



Where is it cited that taking Modafinil with DNP is a "very dangerous idea"?

I'm personally planning to run very low dose Moda (a 200mg tab cut into 50mg quarters) to help offset DNP-induced lethargy because I'm a low responder to stimulants like caffeine. It also has a known appetite-blunting effect for many users.

All of the anecdotal reports that I've come across on the subreddit and elsewhere have noted that DNP and Modafinil are very synergistic with no adverse effects, so I'm curious to learn where you've seen otherwise.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Send0
> Have you dabbled with this previously?
> Lethargy is definitely something I wouldn't want either.  I've seen in another post someone take this and modafinil at the same time.  I wonder if that individual was alert because of that or if the risk of taking both substances was actually a very dangerous idea.
> Your only on Day 3.  So why start with 400?  And as you said "so far".  My concern is sitting across my wife at dinner time with sweat dripping from my nose.


I've done 7 days at 200mg, and now I'm on day 3 of 400mg. I titrated up the dose

I normally take Vyvanse for my ADHD, but I've recently stopped my medication for another self experiment I'm doing. I bet if I was still taking that, that it might help mitigate or balance out the lethargy


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 1, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Where is it cited that taking Modafinil with DNP is a "very dangerous idea"?
> 
> I'm personally planning to run very low dose Moda (a 200mg tab cut into 50mg quarters) to help offset DNP-induced lethargy because I'm a low responder to stimulants like caffeine. It also has a known appetite-blunting effect for many users.
> 
> All of the anecdotal reports that I've come across on the subreddit and elsewhere have noted that DNP and Modafinil are very synergistic with no adverse effects, so I'm curious to learn where you've seen otherwise.


It's a misunderstanding, the "I wonder" in the beginning of the sentence was meant for the part after the or as well, so my mistake.  What I meant to say is "I wonder if the risk of taking both substances was actually a very dangerous idea"


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 1, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> It's a misunderstanding, the "I wonder" in the beginning of the sentence was meant for the part after the or as well, so my mistake.  What I meant to say is "I wonder if the risk of taking both substances was actually a very dangerous idea"



Fair enough, but again, I have to speculate that you wouldn't be wondering about this potentiality if you'd done a nominal amount of research, because the topic of using stimulants like the EC stack or Modafinil has come up many times across various sites.

In my experience, Reddit's internal search engine is a pile of suck, so go to Google and type in:

modafinil site:reddit.com/r/dnp/

You'll find several threads discussing the synergy of the two.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 1, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Send0
> Have you dabbled with this previously?
> Lethargy is definitely something I wouldn't want either.  I've seen in another post someone take this and modafinil at the same time.  I wonder if that individual was alert because of that or if the risk of taking both substances was actually a very dangerous idea.
> Your only on Day 3.  So why start with 400?  And as you said "so far".  My concern is sitting across my wife at dinner time with sweat dr



there is a lot of information on here about running different things together. I know there’s Reddit sub but honestly I’d take that with grain of salt. Some people there know what they are doing but some don’t. You can take some of that information and scrub thru here and find some more concrete 



Send0 said:


> I think it's individual. The heat and sweating is mild for me.so far. Been at 400mg for 3 days, so maybe it will pick up.
> 
> Now I can tell you that the lethargy on this stuff is real. I feel like I need someone to slap my face to hype me up... even if they did, I'd be lethargic again in 2 minutes.



ain’t that the truth. With the lethargy hits, it hits hard AF.  At the 400 you’re gonna notice a tad more. Push thru what you can but don’t over exhort yourself


weightlossburn said:


> First and foremost, the Mets had a good day yesterday.  ⚾.  Let's briefly pause and celebrate.  Out of breath during phone conversation?  A spot in bed that you haven't sweat on? 😓.  Anyone in your family know or suspected something was up when you ran the 🔥?


yeah you will get out of breath talking. I usually have 1 sided convos with clients for 4-6mins and I’m panting by the time it’s time for them to say something. My wife knows when I take it, she hates it bc I don’t like to have anything near me bc I burn up. But she knows. As far as anyone else goes, most people know I naturally run at a higher temp and usually hot so they don’t ask


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 1, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> there is a lot of information on here about running different things together. I know there’s Reddit sub but honestly I’d take that with grain of salt. Some people there know what they are doing but some don’t. You can take some of that information and scrub thru here and find some more concrete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is really helpful.  Thank you.  My only way of playing it off is to buy some new fat burner from a website and say it's the new fat burner making me run hot.  Hopefully Mod will help with the lethargy.  But I think my poker face will fold when asked about the yellow color in my little swimmers.  This really is crazy...


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Wow, that is really helpful.  Thank you.  My only way of playing it off is to buy some new fat burner from a website and say it's the new fat burner making me run hot.  Hopefully Mod will help with the lethargy.  But I think my poker face will fold when asked about the yellow color in my little swimmers.  This really is crazy...


I do not have yellow jizz so far... I'm not sweating yellow either. Only thing going on is my pee is neon colored, but only if I haven't drank enough water yet for the day.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I do not have yellow jizz so far... I'm not sweating yellow either. Only thing going on is my pee is neon colored, but only if I haven't drank enough water yet for the day.


I can get away with that.  She won't see my pee.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I can get away with that.  She won't see my pee.


Everyone's results will vary. But I seriously doubt you'll get the toxic jizz effect at a mild 200mg dose 😂. It can happen I suppose, but I imagine it's more likely at the higher doses.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2021)

You can always tell her you've been eating a lot of mustard 🤣


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Everyone's results will vary. But I seriously doubt you'll get the toxic jizz effect at a mild 200mg dose 😂. It can happen I suppose, but I imagine it's more likely at the higher doses.


Yeah the yellow ejaculation is possible, it’s not always a given. There’s been many times when it’s yellow yellow on 400:600 but then there are cycles where it’s normal, no visual noticed. That’s the thing about DNP, you can’t assume that it’s going to be the same type of run or sides, although it can literally be the SAME batch (literally same bag of pills you have from the initial run of 14 days) it can vary. But my piss is always yellow and always smells when I’m on


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 2, 2021)

You reckon you could fix me up some biscuits and mustard?

I don't aims to put you out none...


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 2, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Yeah the yellow ejaculation is possible, it’s not always a given. There’s been many times when it’s yellow yellow on 400:600 but then there are cycles where it’s normal, no visual noticed. That’s the thing about DNP, you can’t assume that it’s going to be the same type of run or sides, although it can literally be the SAME batch (literally same bag of pills you have from the initial run of 14 days) it can vary. But my piss is always yellow and always smells when I’m on


Wow, that's crazy too.  You can literally take the same batch, but have different sides.  I appreciate the knowledge.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 2, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Wow, that's crazy too.  You can literally take the same batch, but have different sides.  I appreciate the knowledge.


Yes, exactly that. There are several here that have used the same batch, same bag of 50 or 100 and had different reactions. That’s why they always recommend you start with 1 capsule, regardless of powder or crystal, per day bc depending how your body is working, you could easily develop a rash or negative reaction and need to stop. It’s happened to a few people, same exact batch. Dnp is not a routine product which is why it has to be taken very seriously


----------



## Kraken (Sep 2, 2021)

I found that I set the AC two to three degrees cooler, and do get fatigued but still sleep badly when running 400mg / day.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 2, 2021)

When my face turns yellow from working with the powder or from the effects of taking it, I say it's from the turmeric, lol


----------

